# FTP-Download : Dateien nicht überschreiben



## Bombi (11. April 2003)

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe ein Problem und hoffe, daß Ihr mir helfen könnt.
Folgende Situation

Rechner A holt sich per Modem Messdaten im Format Dat und speichert diese auf seinem Rechner.
Rechner B (Linux)  holt sich per FTP jede Stunde 1x diese Dat-Dateien per Script/cronjob ab.

Das Problem was ich jetzt habe ist, daß ich die Dat-Dateien, die ich schon runtergeladen habe nicht nochmal runterladen will. Jetzt müßte ich Rechner B sagen, daß er seine alten Dateien nicht überschreiben soll. Nur wie ?????

Mein Script sieht bis jetzt so aus:

#!/usr/bin/expect

cd /home/username

spawn ftp 999.888.777.66
expect "Name" ; send "user\n"
expect "Password:"
send "meinPasswort\n"
expect "ftp>"
send "prompt\n"
expect "ftp>"
send "mget *.DAT /home/username\n"
expect "ftp>"
send "bye\n"

Also was tun ??????? Oder gibt es andere Ideen ????

P.S.: Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum !?!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. April 2003)

Hi,

ich kann dir zwar nicht genau sag wie du´s machen sollst, aber ich würde irgendwie versuchen am Anfang des Cron Scripts das so hinzudrehen, dass er zuerst die alte Datei umbenennt (sollte das mit cron nicht gehen müsste man halt von cron aus ein anderes skript starten...), und dann erst die neue runterlädt... Sorry kann dir leider nicht mehr sagen... probiers mal im Linux Forum...


ciao


----------

